# Tell us about your hobbies....



## woodmiser (Jan 3, 2012)

I am always interested in what people do for fun besides wood burning.
Myself... I play with diesel pickup trucks, tractors and fly RC planes and helicopters.

This is my man cave after the bomb dropped LOL


----------



## mbcijim (Jan 3, 2012)

Hunting!  Although I rarely kill anything.  I just killed my first deer in 5 years.  Usually the cars kill the deer on my 35MPH road and I just get them (We eat 2 deer per year).  Nobody's been killing deer this year so I had too.  Hunted Moose in Alaska in September (Great time but nothing shot) and going to South Africa in June.  Usually spend 30-40 days in the woods a year.  Goes along great with the firewood hobby.  

Also some running.  Did Tough Mudder, 11 mile obstacle course with 3,500' of elevation gain last April, and signed up again for this year.  Training involves 2-3 runs per week usually 3-6 miles each.  

As you can tell, anything that gets me outside is my hobby.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 3, 2012)

Riding the Ultra Classic Electra Glide (OK, *Geezer Glide*) takes up most 
of our Spring, Summer & Fall, with some Winter miles thrown in. We both 
bowl in a mixed league from September to April. Other than that I work on 
our A-Frame. I'm in year NINE of my FIVE-YEAR plan...Then there's this Forum
that's called Hearth.com...


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 3, 2012)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> I'm in year NINE of my FIVE-YEAR plan..



I love this!  

I guess I like to think I'm a hobby farmer.   Would love to do more if I had the resources, particularly time and land.   Right now it's garden, a few bees, a few chickens.


----------



## jharkin (Jan 3, 2012)

Lets see...

Longest time hobby.... RC flying... I  fly 3D and pattern aerobatics and scale. I like to build from kits and plans (a dying art). Glow, gas and electric.

These are a few of the current fleet. I also have an profile Ultimate Bipe, Clipped wing Piper Cub and a Small electric Triplane building. Have a big  (85") P-51 and  89" Albatros D.Va biplane queued up to start after those. More projects giong than I can possibly finish in the next 5 years.






Last few years you will find me spending the bulk of my free time working on the house. We live in a 200 year old Cape and Im slowly trying to undo bad renovations and restore it somewhat closer to original. See my avatar...
(Some of my projects are documented over on oldhouseweb - http://www.oldhouseweb.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=19728)


I also like vintage audio. I have rebuilt some old tube gear from the 60s (McIntoshes and H.H. Scott), and built a set of DIY 3 way speakers with 10 inch woofers. AC/DC or Zeppelin on vinyl sounds sweet through the tube amp and those big speakers 

I used to go hiking and backpacking a lot but havent been into it as much lately.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 3, 2012)

Pottery, gardening, cooking.  I haven't been hunting in a few years, but I do like shooting (mostly black powder).


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 3, 2012)

Geocaching, ATVing, snowmobiling, hiking, camping, travel . . .


----------



## woodmiser (Jan 3, 2012)

jharkin said:
			
		

> Lets see...
> 
> Longest time hobby.... RC flying... I  fly 3D and pattern aerobatics and scale. I like to build from kits and plans (a dying art). Glow, gas and electric.
> 
> ...



Nice planes. I can't do 3D planes but I can do some with the helis.  Mostly now I play with myself, gloat and look in the mirror.
I'm into audio too. Just recently added a Bryston 14B SST (900 WPC) amp and a pair of Legacy Audio Focus SE' to my A/V room. It's the same room the Equinox is in. 

This is my system..
L/R: Legacy Focus SE Pearl Black
Center: Paradigm C5
Surround sides: SA-15R Ceilings
Surround backs: SA-15R-30 Ceilings
Sub: Velodyne SPL-1000 Series 1
Sub: SVS PB13-Ultra.
AVR: Pioneer Elite SC-05
Mains Amp: Bryston 14B SST
BluRay: Panasonic BMP-BDT210
Plasma: Panasonic TH-65PZ850U (65")
Cabinet: Salamander Synergy


----------



## jharkin (Jan 3, 2012)

woodmiser said:
			
		

> Nice planes. I can't do 3D planes but I can do some with the helis.
> I'm into audio too. Just recently added a Bryston 14B SST (900 WPC) amp and a pair of Legacy Audio Focus SE' to my A/V room. It's the same room the Equinox is in.



Wood if you can 3D a heli, airplanes are a piece of cake. I cant even hover a heli 

BTW, you have more watts per channel there than I have watts in my entire house! My pride and joy is aMac240... Its output in watts barely beats its weight in pounds.


----------



## Jags (Jan 3, 2012)

Drinking Beer!

I do some things around drinking beer, like fishing, boating, building stuff, garden, keeping a pile of old equipment running, etc.  but mostly it is designed around beer.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jan 3, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> Drinking Beer!
> 
> I do some things around drinking beer, like fishing, boating, building stuff, garden, keeping a pile of old equipment running, etc.  but mostly it is designed around beer.



Nice Jagsy....everything goes with beer....  Great minds think alike....so they say!
I collect silver jewelry....I've got a nice lil collection..... :lol:


----------



## Jags (Jan 3, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> Nice Jagsy....everything goes with beer....



Ever see Bubba from Jeff Dunhams comedy show.  That dummy was based off of this dummy.


----------



## bluedogz (Jan 3, 2012)

The Mrs. & I rescue cats... mostly Siamese cats.  This explains the need for the stove in the first place, because they are little heat sponges.  Mrs. Blue calls them "heat-seeking Meezles."

Got rid of a lot of old hobbies to make room for this new wood habit- no more motorcycles or guns.  In fact, turned my S&W 653 .357 into a Stihl MS192 in the space of a weekend.  I wonder if I can do the same magic with a Mossberg 500 Tactical....


----------



## begreen (Jan 3, 2012)

We only get one go around here and I was spread too thin, so I've dropped some hobbies like astronomy. I still love gardening, but at least we can do that together. I like hiking too, but am not geared up for the serious stuff, so mostly I do day hikes.


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 3, 2012)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> We only get one go around here



More people should live like they really understand that.
My hobby was always work.  I just loved to work.  Got that out of my system
and I'm now preparing the escape pods and flight plans.  We have one if by land, and one if by water.
The next chapter, "Voyaging."  
Kenny


----------



## SnapCracklePop (Jan 3, 2012)

@ Woodmiser

I used to build model planes, cars, boats, etc., when I was a kid. My senior year I bought a big balsawood airplane kit; it had a 3 foot wingspan. Only after I had worked on it for a while did it occur to me that I needed a motor for it also.

I got the wings and the fuselage done, the landing gear installed, and mostly it just needed the "fabric" tissue paper applied and, of course, the engine. That's when I waved the white flag.

I went to visit a cousin in Ohio who had built little rubber-band model airplanes when he was a kid. I took my 3-ft monster to him.  Said "finish it."

Nice idea. Until his two-year-old daughter said "Ooh, airpane!" and sat on it.

CRUNCH.

That memory ouches me to this day.

Edited to add that back in the day another cousin taught me to fly the real thing and, for a year or so, I had my own Cessna 150. When it needed a top overhaul and I was broke, I sold it.

Nancy


----------



## SnapCracklePop (Jan 3, 2012)

I've been a ham radio operator since 1974. Callsigns have been WB3CCU, KE3BH and NA3N. Haven't been that active lately, but love CW (Morse Code).

Knit, when I'm not too lazy.

Music, I guess, is my main thing these days. I play the drumset with the Somerset County Community Band.

Nancy


----------



## firecracker_77 (Jan 3, 2012)

I was foolish enough to start a company, so now I slave away at that most of the time in addition to taking care of an infant.

Before that, I was big into Hi-Fi audio.  Have a nice 2 channel set-up at home that I still listen to, but not like before due to time constraints.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Jan 3, 2012)

woodmiser said:
			
		

> jharkin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I run a Classe Amp, Lexicon DvD, Audio Research Pre-Amp, Krell DAC, and assorted other power conditioners, etc.  I have a tube amp too, but I don't connect that up much.  My turntable was entry level, and was never set-up right, so I never got into that.  For the price of 180 gram vinyl, I cannot justify being a vinyl snob.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 3, 2012)

I built plastic models, mostly big trucks until I started working too much. I got pretty heavy into scratch building stuff and projects started taking years instead of weeks or months to complete and I think that's what pulled me out of it.
















When we bought the house in '03, it became my hobby along with wood burning and the associated tools and accessories.

I bought my '70 Flatbedford in '06 to haul wood and to work on too.






It needs some body work and I don't have the equipment or a space to do it myself, nor do I have the money to pay somebody else to do it. So, I'm not sure what will happen to my restoration plans.

Mrs. Flatbedford and I also have a small powerboat that we kept on the Hudson River until we kinda grew out of it. It is in the backyard for now until we decide what to do with it.

My newest vice is IH Cub Cadet tractors. I started with a '68 125 in 2010.






...and I picked up this '72 149 a couple weeks ago. It is a non runner , but should be running in a few weeks.




They look good together.





No wonder I have no money or time!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 3, 2012)

Here is one of my hobbies. I also like to be in a crew for Race Across AMerica.






Other hobbies are deer hunting, chess, leathercrafting and just plain monkeying around.


----------



## agartner (Jan 4, 2012)

I just got back into r/c Heli - been learning for the last 3 or 4 years - but kind of started out with the "wrong" heli (Blade CP Pro, which, admittedly, wasn't the best first choice) but now I can at least hover it and have been having a blast with a little micro Blade MCPX.  Can't fly 3d, but I can at least drift it around, make it go where I want it to, and keep it under control.  I started with Nitro-powered fixed wing, but now they just sit in the garage.  Electric is just so much easier to deal with and I can play with the heli's in my backyard or in the case of the cpx, in my living room.

The other thing is motorcycling, with both a 2005 Kawi Concours and 2011 HD Road Glide Ultra.  Logged 10K this year on the Ultra alone (acquired it in May) and maybe 4 or 5K on the Concours.  Earned my SaddleSore 1K cert from the Iron Butt association (yes, there is such a thing....).  Even got to get the RoadGlide out on the road on New Years day.


----------



## woodmiser (Jan 4, 2012)

I have an MCPx on the kitchen table right now LOL
My fleet includes a Miniature Air Stratus, Trex 600N nitro and a few electric 450's
I also have the V-22 Osprey that's been taking me forever to maiden. You can see the fuselage in the first picture.


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 4, 2012)

I got started with a Trex 660N nitro and look at me now;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWRu_LoHYjI&feature=related


----------



## woodmiser (Jan 4, 2012)

There's a great yearly funfly up there in Rochester.... Rochester RAMS Northeast Model Helicopter Jamboree (Macedon). i want to go one of these years. Usually in September.

Is this real? (not mine)


----------



## fespo (Jan 4, 2012)

Organic Gardening, Really into it. My garden is about 50 x 150, all fenced in with chicken wire, just ordered 4000ft of drip tape. I  make alot of compost, I even grind/shred all the wood bark, It makes one hell of a mulch.Over the years I have rasied garden about 12 to 16" above the grade. Last year I did the double dig for the whole garden. then I went down the middle and dug a path and lined it with core timbers.  I did this so I can plant or harvest no mater what the weather is. Oh ya, I almost forgot, FIG TREES


----------



## fireview2788 (Jan 4, 2012)

Fall/Winter: deer hunting w/ my daughter (bow, shotgun, muzzle loader); duck hunting, and some rabbit hunting.

Late winter/Spring: 1/2 Marathon training, doing the Cincy Flying Pig in May and the USAF @ Wright Patterson AFB in September which means training winter through summer

Spring/Summer: gardening, softball, training for 1/2 marathons which means running 20+ miles a week


fv


----------



## Dix (Jan 4, 2012)

More of a "life style" 


The horses occupy my time, they need to take up more of it.


The Real Dixie & I
(she's a Cheesehead  )














Matisse, rescue mare. Picked her up in Jersey







ShogunJack, for those who remember







Gardening, cooking, and of course, keeping the house warm.

Doesn't take much to make me happy


----------



## begreen (Jan 4, 2012)

fespo said:
			
		

> Organic Gardening, Really into it. My garden is about 50 x 150, all fenced in with chicken wire, just ordered 4000ft of drip tape. I  make alot of compost, I even grind/shred all the wood bark, It makes one hell of a mulch.Over the years I have rasied garden about 12 to 16" above the grade. Last year I did the double dig for the whole garden. then I went down the middle and dug a path and lined it with core timbers.  I did this so I can plant or harvest no mater what the weather is. Oh ya, I almost forgot, FIG TREES



Got to like that. Can you add your general location to your profile so I don't have to keep asking what your growing region is? Ditto for adding your stove to your signature line. My addled brain cells can't keep track of everyone's location and stove.


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 4, 2012)

Everything. I think I do just about everything. I often tell people that I'm not someone who is spectacular at any one thing, but instead I'm "just ok" at about a million things. if it's not a current hobby it's probably a past or future one.


----------



## Fi-Q (Jan 4, 2012)

Before, i used to hike, hunt, fish, dream about my eventual house and had a lot of friends I was seeing on a regular basis ( involving a lot of beer and patrying). Had a 40 / hour week job and was broke. Since seven year, i got this crazy 3000 hour / year job on the road, plus a wife, 2 new kids ( 3&1) and started to build a house, no more so called 'hobby'. Work work work, then trying to be a good dad & husband. Haven't put a nail on the house in the past 7 month. In year 3 of a 10 year plan that right now I feel will turn into a retirement project in 30 year from now ( finished a basic 2 bedroom apartment in the basement that is suprinsingly cozy when we're home. Hey, got the major basic of the landscaping done this year  The very few moment i have, i am spending it reading mostly on housing stuuf to help me make my mind on how to finish the interior of this dang house, and eventually designing my radiant / wood boiler setup. And if really i find few minute extra in my day, I'll have a beer..... Averaging 3-4 bottle week, far to beat my own score...... And i have this piece of land that need a lot of work as well, but I am seriously starting to think to go back to be broke again, ride an older truck and have TIME for my self and the familly and have ME to work on my house and cut MY own wood instead of having someone else to do it, so I am basically brain washing myself so I'll be able to quite this crazy good paying job when my opdest daugther will start school....... Then, I will re-discover what hobby means. But it'ok, I may getting a little fater than i use too, but I jut turn 30, hopefully still many year to go and get back to a normal life......


----------



## Blue Vomit (Jan 4, 2012)

In my free time I like to sleep. Reading all these hobbies has made me tired, I'm going to take a nap.


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 4, 2012)

Guess I'm currently working for a hobby.  Full-time job is overnight and for the last 4 years I've been part-timing it at a golf course during the day.  Also started working my own small-engine service business "officially" last year with the intent of growing it to keep me busy full-time.  With my son arriving later this month, something will have to give this year and it will probably be the golf course but who knows?

I'll get a real hobby one day...


----------



## smoke show (Jan 4, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> Drinking Beer!



Amen.


----------



## backpack09 (Jan 4, 2012)

I own a house have a 3 yo and a 1 yo son a dog a camper a couple of tractors a fleet of cars.  

Who has time for hobbies, I spend all of my time taking care of the above.


----------



## drewboy (Jan 4, 2012)

In the winter I put the 'lake top property' out on a nearby bay on Lake Winnipesaukee and try my luck at ice fishing. The actual catching of fish is secondary to just being out on the lake with the most incredible views of the surrounding mountains and the lake. I sold my snowmobile this fall so that is one less thing to keep me busy this winter (no snow yet anyway).
 Summer= 15x40' vegetable garden, some golf. I work at a marina so my free time in the summer is equal to one day a week. I also have a jeep and hope to get out on the trails a little more this coming year...

Rob


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 4, 2012)

This has been the year of the garage. I've been building a 30x60x14' tall pole barn in the backyard. 

My biggest hobby has been offroad motorcycle racing in these events called enduros, wonderful brain workout combined with physical testing, not a maximum speed type of race. Also do at least one all out desert race per year. 

We are also RV people (reason for garage) and use the old powerstroke ford (another hobby) to tow the camping trailer all over the state.

The final hobby is tractors and land clearing. I tow my 30 HP tractor to our 15 acre rural property to terrorize the vegetation and pioneer the forest.


----------



## Regency139 (Jan 5, 2012)

Maintaining my house and two cars became a hobby to keep some dough in my pocket.  Other than that, aside from spending time with my family,  I enjoy any outdoor activity. (hiking, camping, fishing etc). I also got into the ham radio hobby a few years ago and upgraded to extra class earlier this year.


----------



## ironpony (Jan 5, 2012)

our main hobby is Halloween, build all sorts of animated pneumatic props
will have to dig up some pictures
our 1977 Cadillac hearse, wifes favorite drive it everywhere month of October
she enjoys going to dinner, all you can eat shrimp at Red Lobster and parking in front
convert the house into a haunted mansion,the yard into a cemetery complete with stone columns
gates and fencing multiple real caskets and tombstones
we call it The Haunt on the Hill, kids dont even come around anymore( I think we captured them all)
other times of the year enjoy cruising in the Challenger and general up keep of 4.5 wooded acres
keeps us busy


----------



## Jags (Jan 5, 2012)

ironpony said:
			
		

> enjoy cruising in the Challenger



Please elaborate.


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 5, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> ironpony said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some people are clueless. I'm sure he has a tracked Caterpillar Challenger that he cruises in. Duh.


----------



## Jags (Jan 5, 2012)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It could be the retired space shuttle.


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 5, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TouchÃ©


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jan 5, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> ironpony said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maybes not a good idear Jagsy...did ya read his post in the "I need ideas please" thread..... hh:  :lol:


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Jan 5, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was my first thought, 'cause no one cruises in a Mopar, do they?? :sick:


----------



## ironpony (Jan 5, 2012)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dodge Challenger R/T, Hemi, Furious Fuschia (color pink)

farmer next store has one

Challenger space shuttle (boom)

not into fencing


----------



## Jags (Jan 5, 2012)

ironpony said:
			
		

> Dodge Challenger R/T, Hemi, Furious Fuschia (color pink)
> 
> farmer next store has one
> 
> ...



YEAR???


----------



## lukem (Jan 5, 2012)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too busy chirpin' gears to really call it cruisin'...


----------



## ironpony (Jan 5, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> YEAR???



 hemi is a 2010 

1973 pro street Challenger 440 6 pac 4:88 10 pt cage 10.30 car


----------



## Jags (Jan 5, 2012)

ironpony said:
			
		

> 1973 pro street Challenger 440 6 pac 4:88 10 pt cage 10.30 car



NOW WERE TALKIN'.  I have my 73 neatly tucked in for the winter.  Its more street than strip.


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 5, 2012)

ironpony said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's my kind of 6 pack. Yessir.  Friend of mine had a '71 440 R/t clone (Originally a 318 Auto w/Factory A/C).  He rebuilt that 440 .060 over (long story) and swapped the 4bbl for a 6 pack setup.  Sold it to buy a Bimmer, I slapped him.


----------



## schlot (Jan 6, 2012)

I actually use cutting wood for a hobby, that and working around the house. It's hard for me to sit down and do a hobby, but I'm starting to do some writing.


----------



## homebrewz (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a '72 Pontiac LeMans which I restored about 20 years ago. Its to the point now where it needs a second restoration, a real one. I'll probably sell it, but I say that every year. I bought a '69 GMC 3/4 ton pickup last year for plowing. I'd like to restore that.

I dabbled in pottery for a while. I was to the point where I could make the basic forms on the wheel. I have talented friends who would lend me some clay and a wheel when I was feeling creative. I brew beer from scratch. I also play the fiddle for my own amusement, the annoyance of others, and for contra dances.

I am also a recovering amateur radio operator.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jan 6, 2012)

Some of my hobbies are hiking/mountaineering, camping, I have a bass boat and love to fish/tournaments, mountain biking, atv'n, drinkin', rock crawling in da jeep (theres only one), and spending quality time with my 10 year old son, who is into the same stuff minus the drinking ;-)  He and I would like to finish section hiking the appalachian trail, about half to go, and finish peak bagging the rest of the 4000 + footers in new hampshire. We are about halfway done that as well. Trying not to live in fast forward.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 6, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> ironpony said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My brother has a '73 he's been working on forever.   Convertible.


----------



## SlyFerret (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm a computer geek, so I guess that is a hobby (and a living).

I also like to ride my '97 Harley Sportster 883.

I'm a ham radio operator.

I like to go fishing, and hope to do more of that.  Camping too.

I'm play the Euphonium and the English baritone, and hope to jump back in with the Central Ohio Brass Band this summer after taking a couple seasons off due to work and our new baby.

-SF


----------



## Wingman (Jan 6, 2012)

Fairly avid disc golfer, resto-modding an 84 VW Rabbit and dabble in concrete tables and stuff.


----------



## dafattkidd (Jan 6, 2012)

So the hobbies I really enjoy are surfing, mountain biking, hiking, helping people in need, and laughing my head off.  I'm pretty passionate about health and fitness.

Right now my son is only 4, and we have another one coming so I haven't surfed in 4 years, mountain bike rarely, but I do occasionally find opportunities to help people, and we do go hiking (shorter hikes for now), and exercising has become increasingly difficult to find time to fully commit as I am accustomed to doing.  

So truthfully, with a young family hobbies just take a back seat for a while.  I'm amazed at how many of you have such interesting hobbies.  I feel like such a lamo.


----------



## Adabiviak (Jan 6, 2012)

My hobby is mountain biking. I like outdoor things - hiking, camping, snowboarding, swimming, x-country skiing, and whatever combination of these activities sounds fun, but mountain biking is where I spend most of my time. 




I have on more than one occasion trucked choice pieces of firewood out of the woods on my rack. This is a small black oak stump.




Here, my wife and I biked our camping gear to a secluded lake for an overnight swim. Hammock tents rule, especially for bike camping, because they're a small, light package, and you don't need flat nor level ground to set up - just a couple of trees. 




The mountain trails where I ride funnel down to my house along some ditch trails that were cut during the gold mining era and have been maintained ever since. The entire ditch system includes maybe 60 miles of these trails, some of which go into these tall flumes. That stack of wood is one of my preferred lunch stops.




One of the aspen forests behind the ski resort.




This is my current ride: 2011 Stumpjumper FSR 29er. Soooo fun!


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jan 6, 2012)

Adabiviak- awesome pictures man. I hope you are walking that bridge.  :bug:


----------



## ironpony (Jan 6, 2012)

this is the other hobby


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 6, 2012)

firecracker_77 said:
			
		

> I was foolish enough to start a company, so now I slave away at that most of the time



+1 on that...plus a day job too

Aside from that, anything gearhead related (good thing the biz centers on that-well part of it anyway), vintage (cameras, automobilia-also figures into the biz, and anything interesting which is why the Cottage is eclectic, such as a 1950's enamel table, 1920's china cabinet and 1940's grape crate shelves), photography, gardening, the Cottage (it needs enough work to qualify as something and "hobby" sounds a lot better than "money pit" lol)

I miss our boat, but doubt we'd have time for it.  I would be a hobby farmer if we had more space, I do still want some chickens.  I want a reindeer...but we don't have the space.  I'd totally drive a one reindeer open sleigh into town if I had one...


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 6, 2012)

ironpony said:
			
		

> our 1977 Cadillac hearse, wifes favorite drive it everywhere month of October
> other times of the year enjoy cruising in the Challenger and general up keep of 4.5 wooded acres
> keeps us busy



Ever been to Woodward?



			
				homebrewz said:
			
		

> I bought a '69 GMC 3/4 ton pickup last year for plowing. I'd like to restore that..



Plowing?  EEk...salt...  Did you at least oil it?


----------



## homebrewz (Jan 6, 2012)

eclecticcottage said:
			
		

> homebrewz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its not on the road and I only use it on the driveway. Believe me, we need it.. well, maybe not this year.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 6, 2012)

homebrewz said:
			
		

> eclecticcottage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, whew...gotcha.  I imagine you do...either the lake will getcha or the mountains.


----------



## Gary_602z (Jan 7, 2012)

Hobby? I guess it would be trying to stay out of the way of the Dragon Lady! :lol:  Wait, that is a full time job!

Gary


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 7, 2012)

Also took a short intro blacksmithing class last night that was really fun- highly recommend, and can't go wrong at $60.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jan 7, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Also took a short intro blacksmithing class last night that was really fun- highly recommend, and can't go wrong at $60.




Money well spent. Very nice. I bet you will be good at it AP. 
That hook can come in handy if you dress up like Captain Hook for halloween. That was the first thought that came to my mind. I know, I know, I have issues. :lol:


----------



## fredarm (Jan 8, 2012)

I have been doing community theater off and on for about 25 years now, after I came to my senses and realized that being a professional actor just wasn't going to happen.  Last month, I appeared as Scrooge in a production of "A Christmas Carol, the Musical" with a local theater group, and my daughter, a sophomore in high school, was also in the production.  I will attempt to upload pictorial proof, since the motto of Hearth.com is "pix or it didn't happen".


----------



## begreen (Jan 8, 2012)

Excellent fredarm! Bah Humbug!


----------



## dafattkidd (Jan 8, 2012)

Fredarm, that's awesome.  Pantalones nice work, man.  That's cool.  Blacksmithing.


----------



## Dix (Jan 8, 2012)

DaFattKidd said:
			
		

> So the hobbies I really enjoy are surfing, mountain biking, hiking, helping people in need, and laughing my head off.  I'm pretty passionate about health and fitness.
> 
> Right now my son is only 4, and we have another one coming so I haven't surfed in 4 years, mountain bike rarely, but I do occasionally find opportunities to help people, and we do go hiking (shorter hikes for now), and exercising has become increasingly difficult to find time to fully commit as I am accustomed to doing.
> 
> So truthfully, with a young family hobbies just take a back seat for a while.  I'm amazed at how many of you have such interesting hobbies.  I feel like such a lamo.



Hang in there, D ! My truck, trailer, and Dixie came after Erin graduated from college. It took awhile  >:-(


----------



## basod (Jan 8, 2012)

Let Me Stand Next To Your Fire said:
			
		

> In the winter I put the 'lake top property' out on a nearby bay on Lake Winnipesaukee and try my luck at ice fishing. The actual catching of fish is secondary to just being out on the lake with the most incredible views of the surrounding mountains and the lake. I sold my snowmobile this fall so that is one less thing to keep me busy this winter (no snow yet anyway).
> Summer= 15x40' vegetable garden, some golf. I work at a marina so my free time in the summer is equal to one day a week. I also have a jeep and hope to get out on the trails a little more this coming year...
> 
> Rob


Growing up in ME that thing you call fishing through the ice was refered to as "ice drinking"
I've been tied up in so many DIY projects over the past 5yrs I guess that's my mainstay hobby - resided 2 story cape down to bare studs with Hardie board, Finished kitchen gut/remodel last spring with custom hickory cabinets, Den, dining rm, master bedroom complete. 2 Upstairs bedroom and 2-1/2 baths left to go.  
Of course their is a lot of hydration in my routine.
I hunt atleast 3-4 days a week depending on my shifts and OT needs at work Nov-Jan.  Emphasis on the "hunt" part - missed a doe and a buck of a lifetime within minutes of each other last week.
Do the whole garden thing in a 30-20 raised bed, I have no flat land on 12acres.  Trying to grow a "big" pumpkin had one reach ~70lbs last yr.


----------



## fishingpol (Jan 8, 2012)

BASOD said:
			
		

> Let Me Stand Next To Your Fire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry for the de-rail here.  All I can think of is the Bob Marley ice fishing skits.


----------



## smoke show (Jan 9, 2012)

this when time permits.


----------



## dafattkidd (Jan 9, 2012)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> DaFattKidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks.  That's good to hear.  To be honest, I'm not complaining.  I'm very aware that this time is precious and I'll never get it back.  one thing I'm trying to do is switch my gym membership to a gym that has child care.  This way I can bring the little guy with me and give my wife a break.  I do really miss going to the gym.


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 9, 2012)

DaFattKidd said:
			
		

> I'm trying to do is switch my gym membership to a gym that has child care.




Wow.  You have it tough.  :roll:  
Best of luck-
Kenny


----------



## Dix (Jan 9, 2012)

DaFattKidd said:
			
		

> Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You gotta do what you gotta do. Giving the Mrs. a break ..... priceless


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey smoke show. I think your boating hobby would be much easier if you used a boat rather that those ATVs.


----------



## ironpony (Jan 9, 2012)

smoke show said:
			
		

> this when time permits.




are you trying to drown the ATV????
or
did you break through the ice???
if so
lose some weight


----------



## Battenkiller (Jan 9, 2012)

Timely thread for me.  Just moved out one 26' truck, two 17' trucks, five pickup trucks pulling a 12' trailer, and eight trips full of junk with my Camry wagon (each trip with yet another canoe on the roof rack).  It's amazing the crap you accumulate in 21 years staying in one place.  

Yesterday was the very last of it (except for about 10 cord of pine logs).  My buddy Greg with the trailer helped me move my forge, three anvils, a 300 pound canoe form, and various partly-completed metal working projects that had the 6000 pound trailer pretty well maxed out.  His thoughts?  

"Dan... you _really_ need to get some lighter hobbies."

Nothing like packing and moving everything you own to make you shake your head in disbelief at your own follies.  When I met my wife, my only hobbies were fishing and playing the guitar.  In the 33 years since then I have added (and often abandoned) dozens of major and minor interests.  Not necessarily in chronological order:

- gourmet cooking
- musical instrument making and repair
- canoe tripping
- martial arts
- fly fishing
- boatbuilding
- bamboo fly rod making
- large format photography
- home brewing
- metal sculpture
- blacksmithing
- hot glass work
- outdoor guiding
- BBQing
- welding
- wood turning
- chainsaw carving
- silversmithing
- beaded jewelry making
- fly tying
- shotgunning
- gardening
- knife making

Latest hobby is sitting in the recliner with a whisky and a pack of tobacco, rollings cigarettes while watching the pellet stove keep my aching old bones warm.  It's quite obvious to me at this point that my hobbies and possessions have had a firm hold on me, rather than the other way around.  Time to start letting go and just enjoying my remaining years.  They say that the man who dies with the most toys wins.  Well, I think I'll be selling a few things on E-bay in the coming months.  Let some other guy win.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 9, 2012)

Batten- sounds like we're cut from the same cloth in this regard.  I like learning things, then often move to something else when I'm confident in the skill. I can count a dozen or more hobbies over the years, and I may be starting on blacksmithing


----------



## Jags (Jan 9, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Batten- sounds like we're cut from the same cloth in this regard.  I like learning things, then often move to something else when I'm confident in the skill. I can count a dozen or more hobbies over the years, and I may be starting on blacksmithing



Thats my problem.  I want to do everything.  Heck, I even pour my own fishing sinkers. :smirk:


----------



## fossil (Jan 9, 2012)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> ...five pickup trucks pulling a 12' trailer...



Wow, 5 pickups to pull a 12' trailer.   :roll:   That must have been some load, or else there are some tough hills between your old place and the new one!  Rick


----------



## btuser (Jan 9, 2012)

About 2 years ago I read a book about John Adams, which led to most of the founding fathers.  I started buying apple trees, now I've got 12 apple, 5 plum, 2 apricot, 1 cherry and one peach.  I planted a rasberry patch.  Small little lot in the swamp without a lot of sun.  Pretty stupid to waste $500 on trees in this location, but I have dreams about picking my own apples 20 years from now.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 9, 2012)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> - large format photography



You live in, imo, the perfect place to take up this hobby.  Or reasonably near, I don't know if you're north, south, east or west of the blue line...but close enough.  I don't envy the black flies though.  I'll take the sand flies over them anyday.

I forgot to mention that I would like to take up canning and root cellaring.  I need a lot more space to garden...and a root cellar first though (we don't even have a basement).


----------



## webbie (Jan 9, 2012)

My hobby is being a beast of burden for my wife - and the rest of the family. That is, hauling everyone and everything everywhere.....!
 :coolsmirk: 

Hmmm...not too many hobbies these days. I'm sorta ADD, which doesn't go well with the patience required to build a boat or anything much........

I enjoy a lot of things - mostly nature, sailing, walking, computing (obviously), politics, writing.....and maybe a little tennis or skiing when I can get it in.

I don't like TV. I don't like going to the movies. I told you I was ADD. 

I enjoy reading - mostly history, but some other stuff. Well, really, mostly history...non-fiction or fiction. 

I like taking pictures.

But none of them actually qualifies currently as a hobby.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 9, 2012)

Say it every time one of these threads comes up, my hobby is heating my house.


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 9, 2012)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> I told you I was ADD.
> 
> I enjoy reading - .




Very interesting.


----------



## webbie (Jan 9, 2012)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Webmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Speed reader.....but you probably could have guessed that, eh?

You should see me skip over stuff that is not relevant. I'm the ultimate test of a good book...IMHO. Many times I only get 1/3 of the way through.


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 9, 2012)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> I'm the ultimate test of a good book...IMHO. .





Hahaha.  I've only found about four good books but would love to find many more.
Kenny


----------



## webbie (Jan 9, 2012)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Webmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'll like this one. No kidding.
It was free on kindle (you can download to your computer and read too)...

http://www.amazon.com/The-Penal-Colony-ebook/dp/B004VTHSA6


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 9, 2012)

Hobbies .......... hmmmmmm ..................................let's see....................e, f, g, h, here we are, let's see, hamburgers,  hammers, hamsters, heat, hemp,  high, hi-ho, hillbilly,hobbitses, houses, hungry,  hydrangea,  nope, don't see 'em on the list anywhere. What are these things of which you speak ????


----------



## fossil (Jan 10, 2012)

Dowsing for water (or other underground treasures), throwing sharpened sticks at small animals, analyzing my own handwriting, researching age-related memory loss...others will come to mind, I'm sure (with any luck).   %-P


----------



## Valhalla (Jan 10, 2012)

Hobby... why, I'm working on my "Bucket List," of course!


----------



## fishingpol (Jan 10, 2012)

Fishing -salt, fresh, ice and flyfishing and tying flies.
Woodcarving-songbirds,ducks,shorebirds. I used to be a competitive bird carver years ago.
Woodworking -Craftsman style furniture making, furniture restoration, repairing and re-purposing.
Small Craftsman style hand-hammered copper sheet work.
Wood turning - mostly saltwater poppers.
House restoration to reflect the period of when it was built.
Carpentry and trim finish work. 
My next project involves carving interesting grained wood, into Netsuke-style carvings.  Much bigger though.


----------



## smoke show (Jan 10, 2012)

ironpony said:
			
		

> are you trying to drown the ATV????
> or
> did you break through the ice???
> if so
> lose some weight



Twas my buddy, he's a lil chunky.

I'll let him know.



			
				Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Hey smoke show. I think your boating hobby would be much easier if you used a boat rather that those ATVs.



What fun would that be?  :lol:


----------



## UMainah (Jan 10, 2012)

Geocaching!
Fireworks Shows (the real ones during the holidays since I'm a Licensed Pyrotechician)
Reading
Skiing (not much this year)
Hiking

I want to start vermicomposting

Tons of other random stuff that I think might be interesting at that point in time.


----------



## varna (Jan 10, 2012)

.


----------



## Stump_Branch (Jan 11, 2012)

I used to be into anything lacrosse. College over so is that.
Bought a house and decided to just replace everything. Should have just built new. That takes up basically all my time.
Still enjoy hunting, get out whenever i can. Used to trout fish, but those days are now put toward the house.
I just love building anything. Had a ground up built mustang, till i wrecked it, luckily making it out with my life. Wife says no more sports cars for awhile. Im fine with it. Have too many slow things like a diesel jeep and a 76 yamaha dt 360 to work on.
Got chickens, more of a chore.
Trying to learn everything.

And then i started collecting woodstoves...


----------



## Delta-T (Jan 11, 2012)

I play the guitar...and a bit on ukulele. I like to read...mostly fiction. I hike, camp, and canoe. I like to use my brain powers to solve problems (finished that "unified theory" thing...now working on "why its called a pair of shorts"). Seriously hoping that the "40 Lb. Pellet Bag Toss" becomes and olympic sport, with weight class divisions....maybe my only real chance for gold.


----------



## Mt Ski Bum (Jan 15, 2012)

a few of mine: 

-skiing (although this year has sucked so far- snowpack is 40% below normal & temps are way above average )
-hiking
-camping
-fly fishing
-backpacking
-collecting firewood


----------



## mrjohneel (Jan 15, 2012)

Woodworker (built my own kitchen cabinets)
Winemaker -- have made 60 gallons of usually Barbera/Alicante for past 5 years
Just started kayaking
Voracious reader


----------



## imacman (Jan 16, 2012)

Don't go much as I used to (due to work), but was involved with racing since 1969.  This is the latest thing we race:


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 16, 2012)

imacman said:
			
		

> Don't go much as I used to (due to work), but was involved with racing since 1969.  This is the latest thing we race:



I live just over a mile from Cortlandt Auto Body in Crugers!


----------



## jharkin (Jan 20, 2012)

Just catching up on this one... what a diverse bunch we are - lots of cool hobbies.

BTW flatbed, _very_ impressive detail on your models. nice work. 
(I know how easy it is to get burned out... I have enough project airplanes to keep me going for the next 10 years)


----------



## blacktail (Jan 20, 2012)

Hunting blacktails in the timber, and messing around with trail cams...









DS bike...






And a lot of this...


----------



## osagebow (Feb 8, 2012)

Lots of cool pics in this thread!
Well....as my name suggests, I have another use for high BTU osage - didn't score with my copperhead skin bow this year, but got a big doe with one of my first homemade ones at 17 yards on the ground last year. Kicking myself for years of leaving lots of hedge laying after cutting trees for staves....'doh!


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice job on the bow.  The skin is really neat.  Is it epoxied over the bow or a type of clear coat?  Welcome to the forums too.


----------



## osagebow (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks - lotsa good info on here, learning a lot in a short span of time. 
The snakes are skinned, dried by tacking on a board, and glued on with wood glue, then trimmed.  Satin spray poly over everything. 
I have to add I am a Biology teacher do not kill snakes just to skin them. 
I use roadkills, neighbor kills, and venomous ones in my yard  I can't get to safely to catch and remove to the national forest den areas nearby.  Non venomous get a complete pass. I hate rodents! ;-) 
This one was in my neighbor's yard during a bad drought a few years back. her 2 labs bugged it for 30 minutes and didn't get bit.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Feb 8, 2012)

im a golfer, which is my only long term hobby.i grew up on this golf course  http://wintongolf.com/  as for the history of the site , Patrick Henry's mother is buried on the property.   of course playing with fire is more than just a job with me so the job i have is very satisfying to me. living in Virginia im a kid in a candy store as well due to being a huge history buff, within 50 miles of my location are Appomattox Va. (surrender grounds at Appomattox Courthouse. Bedford Va. home of the "bedford boys" noted for being the single community in the US which by percentage of population lost the most of its citizen soldiers on D-Day which is why the National D-Day memorial is located there  http://www.dday.org/photo-gallery.html  along with several other historically signifigant locations. to my west about 25 miles is the Blue Ridge Parkway  http://www.blueridgeparkway.org/   and Natural Bridge (one of the 7 natural wonders)


needless to say the Old Dominion has pleanty to keep my mind and body occupied, come down and see us sometime


----------



## RossB (Dec 12, 2013)

All things internal combustion...

Jeeps...motorcycles...tractors...trucks...cars...chainsaws...ATVs...if it's got a motor, I'm interested.  I like riding/driving/operating, but being an engineer, my true love is wrenching/modifying and occassionally, actually improving.  My latest project is an M416 Army trailer that I'm customizing a bit to compliment my Jeep for some camping and such.






I'll be welding up an entirely new frame from square tubing this winter in hopes of hitting the dirt this spring.


----------



## RossB (Dec 12, 2013)

I've got a weakness for all Jeeps...especially flat fenders.


----------



## UncleJoe (Dec 12, 2013)

I collect and play guitar. My oldest is a 1946 Epiphone, model Broadway.  It was 1 step down from their top of the line Emperor model. They were very popular jazz guitars in their day. I'm just beginning to learn the mandolin. Always liked that sound and finally decided I wanted to be able to make it.

Astronomy is my other passion. Never invested a lot of money in it but I do have a 130mm reflector that allows me to clearly see the cloud bands and the "Great Red Spot" on Jupiter. Here are a few of the pics I took through the scope during the Feb. '08 total lunar eclipse. It was 16F that night but I stayed out for the whole thing. Brrrrrrr.


----------



## RossB (Dec 12, 2013)

I wish I had even the slightest modicum of musical talent...I can't even tap my foot with recognizable rhythm.  Vintage guitars seem like a cool thing to collect.


----------

